# How do you pronounce "Maltese"



## bellasmommy (May 8, 2005)

is it Mall-teaze with a "z" sound on the end or Mall-te"s"e with a "s" sound on the end? My family has noticed I say it both ways, but use the S sound on the end for the most part. Anyone know which way is the right way?

Bella says: "and it took you four years to figure this out mom?"


----------



## hambys97 (Feb 25, 2005)

I say it with a "z" ending. I could be wrong though...


----------



## Boobookit (Dec 3, 2005)

*LOL, and I say it with the "S" at the end! But either way sounds similar!*

*Sure, I am no help!*

*Marie & the boys*


----------



## Jacki (Jul 13, 2006)

Oooh, I'm curious too. Because for the most part, I've only "talked" about Malts here, online!







Only 1 person I know IRL has a Malt and she says it with the "z" sound I think ... I think I say it more like "s" .... is there a right/wrong way?


----------



## bellasmommy (May 8, 2005)

I don't know if one way is the right way, I'm hoping that since I'm already in the habit of using both ways that both are normal


----------



## bellasmommy (May 8, 2005)

I put on my nerd hat and consulted my dictionary...drumroll please......

ok, so I don't know how to spell the word phonetically using a computer, but they use the "Z" sound on the end. 
Maltese is pronounced mol-tez according to websters, I plan to keep using both, you can teach an old dog new tricks, but I'm harder to convince. I guess I will try to use the z sound on the end, but I don't know it it will last. Wow....I need to get out of the house and get some fresh air.


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

I say it MalteSe with an "S". I'm not sure which is the correct way???


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

well i use the "s" sound but when we had an italian resident at the vetschool she didnt know what i was saying..then she realized and said "ohhh mal tay sah" sooooo who knows haha i would think the italians would know hehe


----------



## NYC Neighborhood Dogs (Nov 12, 2006)

Mall Tease sort of a z that sounds a bit like an s


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

I pronounce it with a "S", but hubby pronounces it with a "D" he calls them little "hoods".


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

I say it as Malt-eese, I guess that's the Aussie twang


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Never heard it any way but Mall-tease







in other words Mall-teez!


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Don't ask me, I don't know how it sounds with a french accent.


----------



## chloeandj (Apr 1, 2005)

I say it with an s sound


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I think because the first E is a hard E the S can sound hard too, close to a Z. I say MAHL TEES.


----------



## Carla (Aug 30, 2005)

I looked it up on Merriam-Webster Online Dictionary. They have a feature that allows you to hear the pronunciation. I hear Maltea*z*e, but it sounds close to an *s*. There's a little red speaker symbol next to it.

Merriam-Webster Dictionary

Maybe we should do a poll!?! Do you hear what I hear?







Ok, I've lost it. 

Carla & Shotzi


----------



## ladypup (Oct 22, 2006)

> Maltese is pronounced mol-tez according to websters,[/B]


yes


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Merriam-Webster has it both ways. Mol tez or tEs


----------



## jude'n'jools (Apr 6, 2006)

Over hear we say it with a Z sound.


----------



## lonestar (Dec 21, 2004)

Don't ask us,were from Texas. My husband calls them Malt-Taz







I use the Z myself.


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

This has been a very interesting thread. After reading everyone's reply... I think I am like most and say Mahl Tees. Or as like I learned with our Siamese, the cat is a Mezer and the dogs are Tezers.

enJOY!
Melanie


----------



## samsonsmom (May 4, 2005)

That's easy. It's spelled l-o-v-e and pronounced likewise. 

Samsonsmom


----------



## bellasmommy (May 8, 2005)

Thanks for your replies everyone, my mother and I have been wondering about this for a long time. 
Carla, thank you so much for posting the link to the thing that pronounces it for you, that is really really neat! Keep in mind I want to be a librarian and I love neat tools like that. I think I'll bookmark that site.
(By the way, I hear a z sound)


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

> well i use the "s" sound but when we had an italian resident at the vetschool she didnt know what i was saying..then she realized and said "ohhh mal tay sah" sooooo who knows haha i would think the italians would know hehe[/B]


I like this pronounciation best of all!


----------



## Fenway's Momma (Dec 6, 2005)

mee too I am going to start calling fenway a mal tay sah!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Lacie says, "just say Lacie" -- that's Maltese in her book!!!!!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Ummmmm........can you say Spoiled Rotten?


----------



## Joey's Mom2 (Aug 24, 2004)

I say it with an "s."


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

when you say "trees" to you hear a "s" sound or a "z"? it all depends on your accent, what you were taught growing up...etc. go through and say words that end with an "s" and listen to how you say it.









by they way, *both* pronunciations are correct.


----------

